# How much more will my cob grow?



## basilcob (27 January 2012)

I bought my gypsy cob nearly two years ago as a two year old. He was sold to make 14.1/2hh. He is 3, 4 this April. He currently measures full up 13.2hh. I have since discovered that his sire only measured 11.3hh! (Fred Walker's Valentino) and his dam 13.2hh. I am quite tall and I'm really hoping he'll grow another hand!!! Would love to hear other people's experiences with growth of cobs from 4 years onwards and guesstimates of any future growth of my cob Basil. Thank you


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (27 January 2012)

I was always led to believe that the height will be somewhere between the height of the dam/sire...so on that basis, your boy is not likely to go any bigger height-wise? Don't know if this is totally correct, sure someone else might have a better idea...
He may 'mature' still a bit more, and therefore take up a bit more leg...but think he is not likely to grow as such.
Sorry, that's probably not what you wanted to hear! I am looking at my 2.5yo with similarly suspicious eyes at the mo...he has been his dam's height for quite a while now (13.2) and would ideally like him to get another hand on. (Possible as his sire is 15hh) but don't know if he will!


----------



## Puzzles (27 January 2012)

If he's already 13.2hh as a nearly-4-year-old then you might be able to expect another couple of inches, especially if he takes quite a long time to mature like many native types. However a whole extra hand might be pushing it...:/


----------



## Theresa_F (27 January 2012)

Well he has a very nice dad!

If he is 13.2 at 4, he may grow another inch or possible two.  What he will do is fill out a huge amount.  These cobs are slow growing and Stinky is rising 8 and still maturing.

Stinky did grow about 1 1/2" from four and has grown to 14.3, and he is one of the larger ones.  In width and topline, he is a different cob now.  Many of them are 13 hands to 14 hands.

Many of these cobs that are bought as youngsters and well fed rather than being left to fend for themselves often do make a hand larger than their parents.

One good thing about the gypsy cob is that they really do take up the leg.  My instructor is 5'9 and shows a 13.1 gypsy cob and does not look out of place on him.

I hope you will join the TGCA - we are all about the gypsy cob and you can find many fellow hairy worshipppers there.


----------



## basilcob (27 January 2012)

Thank you, feel a little more optimistic now! I'm also 5'9" and he is a very robust boy so hopefully I won't look too silly either. Will be joining the TGCA too! Hoping his walk will improve with maturity though? He's very floppy - his trot is lovely! Then maybe TOYS!!


----------



## Cocorules (28 January 2012)

Try the string test as that may give you a reasonable guide. My cob cross is heading to be smaller than both parents she is now rising 4 and bum high. String test indicates about an inch to go.


----------



## basilcob (28 January 2012)

Ooo where do you put the sting??!!


----------



## QUICKFIRE (28 January 2012)

Cobs can be late at maturing, I bought a 5yr old at 14.2hh and at 8yr old he measured 15.1hh but until we bought him he had never had any hard feed!!





just wanted to show him off!
and just to prove cobs can jump


----------



## rowy (28 January 2012)

Ditto others. cobs mature late so will do a lot of chunkying out and he may grow a few inches but I doubt a whole hand. 
with the string test you can put it from the fetlock to the point of elbow and then twist it round so the same length from elbow to withers. (or measure from fetlock to elbow then times by 2 and add 3 inches (for fetlock hoof height) and there will be the end height) sorry i dont explain it very well!


----------

